# Bucks @ Wizards: Game 3



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Bucks looked good in the fourth quarter last night, holding the Sixers to 7 points, but the rest of the game wasn't great. Let's see how things look now on the road against a team with more of a pulse. Can the Bucks get above .500 here?


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll be busy tonight so won't be posting, but still wanted to get this up in case anybody else cared to take up the mantle.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I would post, but I'm going to be drunk. :Cheers:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> I'll be busy tonight so won't be posting, but still wanted to get this up in case anybody else cared to take up the mantle.


I will undoubtedly be watching this game at some point, but it won't be live. I'll probably try to post whenever I'm watching it, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to watch some of this as I like the Wizards and I want to watch Jabari play when I can. Giannis, too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So Brandon Knight is going to be a restricted FA next season. Wonder if the Bucks will just let him go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why isn't Kendall Marshall getting playing time?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More turnovers than field goals for Milwaukee right now. Down 14. Have to play better than that, especially on the road.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> Why isn't Kendall Marshall getting playing time?



The opposing point guard isn't on Kidd's Fantasy team


----------

